# 1 owner 68 run a bout and decal missing question



## redline1968 (Feb 12, 2022)

Got this today ....it came from a lady who's aunt bought it for her new on June 14 1968.. she barley rode it due to it being a boys bike.. so it sat in a barn till recently.. unfortunately he changed the ww tires out.. yes I had him look for them but they are gone also came with orig paper work too..the pedals are like brand new.!!  . has a small amount of scratches due to storage...
  I have a question I noticed that there's no Schwinn decal on the top tube of the bike frame I wonder if that was for a stick shift model .. anybody know..?  I've seen them on other bicycles.. I wonder if the dealer took off the stick shift for the lady cuz she didn't want it what do you think?


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 12, 2022)

As my info says, the 1968 Runabout had a Stik Shift and an S-2 rear Slik. After 1968 they came with thumb shift and S-7 tires front and rear. That bike was built for the 1968 model year so it should've had a Stik Shift. 
Hope that helps.
Rob


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 12, 2022)

It looks like it has a shifter. Schwinn and the dealer were just getting product out the door.  Seems legit to me.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 12, 2022)

Read the catalog info and your question will be answered.  Cool piece for cruising the swaps!  👍


----------



## nick tures (Feb 12, 2022)

probably could have gone both ways schwinn would build what you wanted within reason, cool find !!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 12, 2022)

I got to thinking after my post above. Since this was offered with stik or a trigger shifter and that buyer possibly wanted one with the trigger shifter. The dealer may not have had one equipped with the trigger so he had to swap out the shifters. The trigger model had a decal, so why didn't the dealer install the missing decal?


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 13, 2022)

Sure those are decals and not silkscreened?

Maybe the owner didn't care about the Schwinn name on the top bar?


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 13, 2022)

I had forgot the TriggerShift was optional. Who wanted a 1968 runabout and didn't love the Stik Shift?
Rob


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 13, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I had forgot the TriggerShift was optional. Who wanted a 1968 runabout and didn't love the Stik Shift?
> Rob




Why would someone want a shifter between the seats when they can have paddle shifters on the steering wheel?   🤣  Top tube markings were always decals.


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 13, 2022)

Redline1968, Nice Find ! ... Do you have a close-up photo of where the Stik-shift / decals would have been mounted? If there was a Stik-shift, I'm sure there would be some sort of paint loss.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 13, 2022)

Thanks ..Here's a few pics. No paint loss that I can see or scrapes reflection sucks but it's clean.. I like this green..look great on a firebird..lol😎


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 14, 2022)

Redline1968,  I happened to see this 1968 Schwinn Sting-ray Runabout available on eBay https://www.ebay.com/itm/284412942001?campid=5335809022
The bicycle is an early serial number BDxxxxxx February 1968 and it also does not have the Schwinn script on Top Tube, maybe it was an early model thing?
What is your serial number?


----------



## indycycling (Feb 14, 2022)

Nice bike find and in great condition. As the others have posted, in '68 only you got the option of Stik Shift and there would be no script on the top tube.  In 69-70 you only got a thumb shifter with the script on the top tube, only got the S7 rear wheel, longer rear fender, a different seat, and a different chainring up front. 68 was unique in many ways for this bike. If it was not ridden and stored, that could explain no evidence of paint damage from the shifter being mounted at some point on the top tube.  Somewhere along the line the shifter was likely removed and a thumb installed, however, back then you could have a Schwinn shop modify your bike out the door, so maybe they sold it to her like this.  Tires have been changed for sure. I own 4 of these great bikes and love them. I'd look for the whitewalls and I'd add the Stik Shift again if it were mine.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 14, 2022)

Wow your right here's my numbers. Here is Her purchased date on tag ...ha that's funny there were two she got the cert for the other bike they couldn't find..lol





koolbikes said:


> Redline1968,  I happened to see this 1968 Schwinn Sting-ray Runabout available on eBay https://www.ebay.com/itm/284412942001?campid=5335809022
> The bicycle is an early serial number BDxxxxxx February 1968 and it also does not have the Schwinn script on Top Tube, maybe it was an early model thing?
> What is your serial number?


----------



## Robert Troub (Feb 14, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I got to thinking after my post above. Since this was offered with stik or a trigger shifter and that buyer possibly wanted one with the trigger shifter. The dealer may not have had one equipped with the trigger so he had to swap out the shifters. The trigger model had a decal, so why didn't the dealer install the missing decal?



Probably didn't occur to them.....


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 14, 2022)

Awesome ! So yours and the other bike I posted without the Schwinn top tube script must have been an early production thing, as I have a 1968 EDxxxxxx May 1968 Thumb shift that has the Schwinn script.
They probably produced it that way to be able to offer it with or without the Stik Shifter in the beginning. The Stik Shift version is usually more desirable but it leaves you the option if you want to put one on or not.

If your looking for a good quality U.S.A. made Rear Tire,  look up on eBay ...
 Vintage Carlisle 16 X 2.125 Bicycle Tire - NOS


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 14, 2022)

Wow.. that's a good thing for restos and I'd early bikes awesome..


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 14, 2022)

There is a blackwall S-2 16" Gripper Slik as well, but it is a little pricey. I think $275 was the buy it now.
Ouch.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 15, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Why would someone want a shifter between the seats when they can have paddle shifters on the steering wheel?   🤣  Top tube markings were always decals.



I was thinking about the top tube decals. I had ran across a couple pieces of info on the subject for consideration. I had a screenshot of one but the other I am still searching for.






This I believe was from Bicyclebones on eBay. He sells a lot of officially licensed products and says he has proofs for the decals. He also says the logos for the most part were screened and the decals were for replacement or repaints.
I believe the other conversation was here last month. I am searching for it and when I find it I can see what it says on the subject.


----------



## indycycling (Feb 15, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I was thinking about the top tube decals. I had ran across a couple pieces of info on the subject for consideration. I had a screenshot of one but the other I am still searching for.
> 
> View attachment 1570777
> 
> ...



I don't believe that is the case. The chainguard was screened while the Schwinn script, fork darts, and Quality decal on the seat tube are water slides. I have many original paint bikes from 63-73 and this is how they all are.  Pretty generally accepted in the Stingray groups that I participate in.


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 15, 2022)

indycycling said:


> I don't believe that is the case. The chainguard was screened while the Schwinn script, fork darts, and Quality decal on the seat tube are water slides. I have many original paint bikes from 63-73 and this is how they all are.  Pretty generally accepted in the Stingray groups that I participate in.



I agree with this statement.
I do alot of screen printing and it is for flat surfaces. I would love to know how to screen print "round" surfaces, impossible.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 15, 2022)

All the chain guard markings were decals up until the 1959 models. From 59 on the chain guards were screened, all of them. The fork darts were hand pinned until maybe 63 and then they were screened. All seat tubes, down tubes and top tubes had decals.


----------



## indycycling (Feb 15, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> All the chain guard markings were decals up until the 1959 models. From 59 on the chain guards were screened, all of them. The fork darts were hand pinned until maybe 63 and then they were screened. All seat tubes, down tubes and top tubes had decals.



My comments were relevant to 63-73 Stingrays and the 68 Runabout posted here


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 15, 2022)

indycycling said:


> My comments were relevant to 63-73 Stingrays and the 68 Runabout posted here




My post was initiated by some of the content in post #19. Specifically the first sentence in the copied text from a Bicyclebones decal listing.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 15, 2022)

Sorry if anybody feels insulted by my comments but I don't just take anybody word about anything. I try to research a subject anytime there are differing opinions.
I am willing to take the word of a man that does silkscreening that you cannot screen a rounded surface. I do not silkscreen so I do not have that experience.
I am also willing to believe someone when they can show some kind of proof they are right in a disagreement about any subject being debated. I can be wrong. So can any of you.
I have, however found that you cannot always count on the general consensus and the facts always being the same. 20 people can tell me the sky is purple, but until I see it or see proof that it is purple I am not going with the general consensus. Early in life my mom told me not to jump off a cliff just because my friends thought it would be fun.
So forgive me if I question things. Last I knew that's how we learn. But attitudes and condescension do not work well with me. That is why I do not do well on forums I guess. Anyone can be mistaken, and none of us have all the answers all the time. The difference is in how people respond to you when they feel you are mistaken. 
I thought it was different here but now I am not so sure.
I guess I will wait on the next replies to see how welcome I am here when I question the answers I get. Especially the way a couple of these comments have been made.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 15, 2022)

nick tures said:


> probably could have gone both ways schwinn would build what you wanted within reason, cool find !!



I like your answer, and my next comment is not to offend you.
I seem to remember on another thread others (not you) debating the existence of black Stingrays, and one guy had an all chrome Schwinn Autocycle Deluxe. Anyone who agreed that any black Stingrays or all chrome Autocycles could exist was ridiculed for their comments, one forum was locked because of this.
I believe like you do that Schwinn would make about anything if it would sell. So what is it about black Stingrays or an all chrome Autocycle Deluxe that doesn't allow the possibility of those bikes existing?
Like I said, this is not to disagree or be offensive to you. That gets nobody anywhere.
Rob


----------



## nick tures (Feb 15, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I like your answer, and my next comment is not to offend you.
> I seem to remember on another thread others (not you) debating the existence of black Stingrays, and one guy had an all chrome Schwinn Autocycle Deluxe. Anyone who agreed that any black Stingrays or all chrome Autocycles could exist was ridiculed for their comments, one forum was locked because of this.
> I believe like you do that Schwinn would make about anything if it would sell. So what is it about black Stingrays or an all chrome Autocycle Deluxe that doesn't allow the possibility of those bikes existing?
> Like I said, this is not to disagree or be offensive to you. That gets nobody anywhere.
> Rob



yes no problem no sense to get mad about something because someone dont agree !


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 15, 2022)

I might not know a lot about what goes on stingrays but I can tell you .. that you can tell which of them you have...run your fingernail lightly over the frame where the script is and if it catchs it then it's a decal and if it slides over quickly then it says silk screen..


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 19, 2022)

I was going through my collection of Schwinn Reporters and found this tidbit of info.
States that the Schwinn Sting-ray Run-a-bout will be available March 1, 1968.
The Run-a-bout seemed to not have much advertisement during it's production years.
The 1968 Ads always seem to have the early pre-production model. Small sprocket, Midget Frame.
1968




1969


----------



## indycycling (Feb 19, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> I was going through my collection of Schwinn Reporters and found this tidbit of info.
> States that the Schwinn Sting-ray Run-a-bout will be available March 1, 1968.
> The Run-a-bout seemed to not have much advertisement during it's production years.
> The 1968 Ads always seem to have the early pre-production model. Small sprocket, Midget Frame.
> ...



Very cool - thanks for posting this.  Also the wrong chainguard on the earlly one, it's got chrome on it like a Super Deluxe.  The guards on the Runabouts are unique, they are a 20 Stingray size but are stamped with an "R" by the rear frame mount and they have a larger bracket up front to clear the larger sprockets.  In that prototype with the Lucky Seven, they wouldn't need that larger bracket.


----------

